

Can you edit YC application after deadline? - shriky

I had submitted my YC application before the dealine for summer 2011 and now I just edited couple of lines and resubmitted it ...since the instructions say that I need to submit my application at least once before the deadline and I can edit/resubmit as many times as I want ...but now I am freaking out. Will my application be considered late?
======
malandrew
I've now seen this question twice, but both times I have not seen anyone
respond authoritatively regarding this question.

Most thread comments discussing this question state that yes it does end up
marked as late, which is then followed by someone saying no it doesn't.

Since there is so much confusion about this it would be nice to hear from pg
or harj about this. Or to have it added to the YCombinator application FAQ.

------
nickconfer
Depends? Did you edit the interesting hack answer and say you edited your
application late to make it more appealing :)

Show confidence in yourself and your idea. I doubt they are going to
disqualify a great investment by being too forceful on their rules.

Good luck :)

------
Jsarokin
I think there was a message when you clicked through saying that it would be
considered late. At least that's what I saw.

~~~
shriky
There is a link to your application and if you click that it lets you edit
your already submitted application (in my case I had done that before the
deadline).

I think somewhere in HN I read that you can edit it after deadline as well as
long as you submit it once before the deadline.

